# In need of a HDMI splitter that does not downconvert



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I am investigating a HDMI splitter (not switch) to send the HDMI output signal from my HTPC to two different setups, one in a living room, and one in a bedroom. The issue seems to be the ones sold my monoprice for example, will do this but being one of my Tv's is only 720p and the other 1080p, it will downconvert both signals to the highest resolution accepted by both displays (720p in my case).

This will not be ideal and my poor living room TV will not get the best possible signal.

Thoughts on a solution or other product? I need to keep the cost reasonable as well, no extravagant $400 splitter

Thanks


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

It's really not the splitter that does the down-conversion. The splitter just relays information about what is connected on its output ends (EDID information) to the source device and the _source_ outputs a resolution compatible with those destination devices (same HDMI signal going to each). In your case, the problem is that if your source outputs a 1080 signal, the 720 destination device cannot display it directly. It _may_ be able to downconvert it to 720, but that can't be assumed, so the main source device outputs 720 which _can_ be upconverted by your 1080 destination device. If your 720 display is capable of the down conversion and will work with a 1080 signal (???) then you need to modify its EDID to that of a 1080 device. Your splitter will see two 1080 destination devices and tell the source to send a 1080 signal via its EDID. One way to do this is with the HDMI Detective (Amazon). This device will mimic the EDID of an existing device (in your case, a 1080 display) when programmed and send the altered EDID when placed in the HDMI line ahead of the 720 display.

http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-HDMI-EDIDP-HDmi-Detective-Plus/dp/B001RIMZUW


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

RBTO said:


> It's really not the splitter that does the down-conversion. The splitter just relays information about what is connected on its output ends (EDID information) to the source device and the _source_ outputs a resolution compatible with those destination devices (same HDMI signal going to each). In your case, the problem is that if your source outputs a 1080 signal, the 720 destination device cannot display it directly. It _may_ be able to downconvert it to 720, but that can't be assumed, so the main source device outputs 720 which _can_ be upconverted by your 1080 destination device. If your 720 display is capable of the down conversion and will work with a 1080 signal (???) then you need to modify its EDID to that of a 1080 device. Your splitter will see two 1080 destination devices and tell the source to send a 1080 signal via its EDID. One way to do this is with the HDMI Detective (Amazon). This device will mimic the EDID of an existing device (in your case, a 1080 display) when programmed and send the altered EDID when placed in the HDMI line ahead of the 720 display.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gefen-EXT-HDMI-EDIDP-HDmi-Detective-Plus/dp/B001RIMZUW


Very insightful! I verified my 720p TV does accept a 1080p signal! So I would place the HDMI Detective before the splitter?

Edit - Also, I see it operates after setup without a power source. I am sending my split HDMI signal nearly 50ft, will this device effect that range? Currently without the splitter, the signal makes the 50ft run just fine.

Thanks.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You should be able to place it prior to the splitter or on the output of the splitter going to your 720 set (programmed to emulate your 1080 device). Either way, that should alter the EDID information your HTPC sees. Since it basically alters the EDID information and passes all other HDMI data, it shouldn't affect your ability to send the signal 50 feet if that is working ok now. Can't speak to this for sure, but with HDMI, the only way is to give it a try. You do want a powered splitter which includes buffered outputs. Check with Monoprice if you have any questions. 

One other thing you might check prior to going the HDMI Detective route, is the video setup in your HTPC and see if you can force it to output 1080. That would save you some money if it can be done.

Let us know how you come out.


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

RBTO said:


> You should be able to place it prior to the splitter or on the output of the splitter going to your 720 set (programmed to emulate your 1080 device). Either way, that should alter the EDID information your HTPC sees. Since it basically alters the EDID information and passes all other HDMI data, it shouldn't affect your ability to send the signal 50 feet if that is working ok now. Can't speak to this for sure, but with HDMI, the only way is to give it a try. You do want a powered splitter which includes buffered outputs. Check with Monoprice if you have any questions.
> 
> One other thing you might check prior to going the HDMI Detective route, is the video setup in your HTPC and see if you can force it to output 1080. That would save you some money if it can be done.
> 
> Let us know how you come out.


Thanks! I was told to try just the splitter for now. Reason being, my 720p TV does accept a 1080p signal (I checked the manual) which it then downconverts internally. These folks believe the 1080p signal will then be sent to both displays. If this does not work, I will order the detective!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I highly recommend this HDMI wireless kit. I have used it on several installs and it works flawlessly...It does have the capacity to drive 2 displays.....it will require that one of the 2 displays have HDMI cable connected - the other display will have a small wireless receiver with a 12v power supply/hdmi output .... the last install I used this setup on was a home theater projector using the HDMI connection and the pool table room adjacent to the media room getting the wireless signal to a 40" LCD.... (through 2 walls @ 50ft !! ) and the input of the IO GEAR was the HDMI out of a YAMAHA 7.1 avr so the YAMAHA did all the A/V switching as well 
My theory is always you get what you pay for so I usually avoid cheap "splitters". Hope this helps 

http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-GW3DHDKIT-Wireless-Digital-Channel/dp/B00630WKGI/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339903800&sr=1-6&keywords=iogear


----------



## bigbwb (Jan 7, 2009)

Update:

The monoprice splitter came and all works just fine. My 42" plasma obviously accepts the 1080p signal so all is well! No need for the HDMI detective.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Excellent! Glad this worked out for you and you're enjoying both of your TVs!:T


----------

